# Refrigerator inside surface crack



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

How old is this refrigerator?

Before you toss it out try to use some of that FLEX SEAL spray (WHITE), to see if you can get a few more years out of the thing.

FLEX SEAL is surprising as to the uses I have found for it, I once thought that it cannot be very good, but had nothing to lose but a few $ for a can, and it worked well. 

ED


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You can actually buy a liner repair kit. Expensive though. I would just buy some food grade silicone, caulk it and be done with it. Sounds like the above option would work fine as well


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I awoke at 4:00 AM thinking about this (weird), 

Thinking that those cracks are similar to heat cracks that I have seen in other things, Which made me wonder if this has adequate ventilation for air flow around the refrigerator. 

You gotta keep them clear and clean of dust bunnies around the heat exchanger or they overheat and die.



ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Silicone and Flex seal are not adhesives and will do nothing to bond the two sides of the crack.
If it was mine I'd drill a small hole at the end of the crack being very careful to only drill through the plastic (that stops it from spreading)
Then use this product to glue it.
http://www.lightinthebox.com/5-seco...Agn6xK7vUaApWtr3G5uV_a9TUxwGRD_A2YaAipn8P8HAQ


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Silicone and Flex seal are not adhesives and will do nothing to bond the two sides of the crack.
> If it was mine I'd drill a small hole at the end of the crack being very careful to only drill through the plastic (that stops it from spreading)
> Then use this product to glue it.
> http://www.lightinthebox.com/5-seco...Agn6xK7vUaApWtr3G5uV_a9TUxwGRD_A2YaAipn8P8HAQ


I like Joe's solution, but if you have a Dremel tool or can borrow one, I'd saw a small slot perpendicular to the crack at each end. Then glue.

I'd be more concerned though with what caused that crack in the first place. Freeze/thaw with ice behind? or maybe just a hard blow by someone careless?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Plastic gets hard as it ages. If there is any stress on a particular spot it will crack. As long as you seal it I wouldn't worry about it. The three manufacturers we work for all replace the fridges if the liner is cracked under warranty. After that you are on your own. I like whirlpool products but they all have their issues. Whirlpool was fixing their warranty liners with just caulk years ago. I don't know if they still do.


----------

